# iui with frozen semen after failed icsi



## ger (Apr 1, 2009)

hello all,
me and dh awaiting review consultation after failed icsi, dh frozen semen 9years old after testicular cancer, has anyone moved from icsi to iui using frozen semen with success?is it worth a shot?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ger,

for IUI to work they will need alot of sperm, so probably use an entire vial whereas with ICSI they will refreeze every little bit that they dont use. IUI will use of the stored sperm very fast so is not recommended unless there is a ready supply on tap if you know what I mean  

Good luck with whatever you decide

Pam


----------

